#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Θέρμανση σαλονιού μεζονέτας μεγάλου ύψους

## Μπατατόλης Χρ.

Σε μεζονέτα αρεοκατοικημένης περιοχής ''σχεδόν εντός'' της πόλης της καρδίτσας 160μ2 αντιμετοπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα:
Καθώς μπένεις απο την κυρίως είσοδο (σαλόνι) στο σπίτι υπάρχει καινό ύψους 6.30μ του κάτω επιπέδου με το πάνω.
Δηλαδή, το δάπεδο του πάνω επιπέδου της μεζονέτας σταματάει λίγο πριν την κυρία είσοδο και μπαίνωντας αντικρίζεις την κεκλυμένη οροφή της στέγης η οποία αποτελείτε απο τα εξείς υλικά απο κάτω προς τα πάνω: μόνωση 5εκ, μπετό 15εκ, μόνωση 5εκ και κεραμίδι.   
Αυτός ο χώρος λοιπόν στο κάτω επίπεδο που εδράζετε στο εδάφος είναι γεμάτος ανοίγματα εκτός απο την γωνία που θα μπει το τζάκι και απο ένα σημείο εξωτερικού τοίχου 1.20 για να τοποθετηθεί ένα θερμαντικό στοιχείο.
Το ίδιο ακριβώς ισχύει και για το πάνω επίπεδο





To σημείο που σας λέω οτι είναι 1,20μ είναι μπαίνωντας δεξιά πίσω απο τον καναπέ που το σχέδιο λέει οτι είναι 1,00μ.
Να διευκρινήσω οτι ο πελάτης είναι φίλος και μου έχει ξεκαθαρίσει οτι στον συγκεκριμένο χώρο δεν θέλει πουθενά αλλού θερμαντικό σώμα, ούτε μπαίνωνας αριστερα ακριβώς της πόρτας, ούτε απέναντι πίσω απο τον άλλο μικρό καναπέ λόγο TV.
Στη μελέτη μου έχω χωρίσει τα δύο επίπεδα θεωρώντας οτι δεν θα ζεστένωνται ταυτόχρονα οπότε είναι δυο μη θερμενόμενοι χώροι και οι απώλειες βγαίνουν 9.100kcal/h για τον συγκεκριμένο χώρο και 33.500kcal/h για όλο το σπίτι.
Οι 9100 θερμίδες σημαίνουν 2 σώματα panel 33/900/1100 το δεύτερο εκ τον οποίων δεν έχω που να το βάλω!!!!!!
Ποιά είναι η αποψή σας??????
Να πάω στην λύση τών FCU?????
Ένα να μπεί στην θέση του σώματος και ένα ψηλά απέναντι σε ύψος 3.20μ στην ποδιά του πάνω παραθύρου (στον τοίχο που το σχεδιο διαστασιολογεί 4,10)?????


Υ.Γ. Η μεζονέτα θα θερμανθεί με φυσικό αέριο και σύστημα 2 ηλεκτροβανών.




Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## Μπατατόλης Χρ.

Τρία θέματα έχω ανοίξει στο forum και σε κανένα δεν έχω πάρει έστω μια απάντηση!!!!
Για πιο λόγο υπάρχει????????? :Αβέβαιος:

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Γεια σου συνάδελφε.

Θα πρότεινα να δεις το eMichanikos.gr σαν ένα πολυεργαλείο. 
Ένα από τα διαθέσιμα εργαλεία είναι και το φόρουμ το οποίο δίνει τη δυνατότητα για συζητήσεις μεταξύ μηχανικών. Συζήτηση δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα επίλυση αποριών σ' ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει ο καθένας από εμάς.

Μην ξεχνούμε άλλωστε ότι η συμμετοχή σ' αυτό και η απάντηση στις όποιες απορίες συναδέλφων γίνεται σε καθαρά εθελοντική βάση.
Συνεπώς όταν οποιοσδήποτε από εμάς θέτει ένα θέμα και δεν λαμβάνει απάντηση, μπορεί να σημαίνει πολλά πράγματα. Π.χ. ότι κανένας απ' όσους διάβασαν το ερώτημα δεν έχει μια τεκμηριωμένη απάντηση, ή ότι κανένας απ' όσους γνωρίζουν δεν επιθυμεί να απαντήσει για τους δικούς του λόγους ο καθένας.

Απ' την άλλη, καλό θα ήταν να σκεφτούμε όλοι μας τι έχουμε δώσει στην κοινότητα πριν προβούμε σε ερωτήματα για το τι λαμβάνουμε.
Σίγουρα ο καθένας από εμάς έχει κάτι να δώσει. Πχ ένα αξιόλογο πρόγραμμα που έχει φτιάξει σε excel, μια εμπειρία από την εργασιακή του σταδιοδρομία, να ενημερώσει το ημερολόγιο του ιστοτόπου σχετικά μ' ένα συνέδριο που πρόκειται να γίνει και τόσα άλλα.

*Όποιος όμως ζητά εδώ και τώρα επαγγελματική, τεκμηριωμένη επιστημονικά απάντηση στις απορίες του, θα ήταν διαθέσιμος να πληρώσει μια συνδρομή για να έχει αυτήν την έγκυρη πληροφόρηση;*
Αν η απάντηση είναι ναι, τότε δεν έχετε παρά να το ζητήσετε από τη Διαχείριση του eMichanikos.gr και να φροντίσουμε να βρούμε αξιόλογους συναδέλφους με γνώσεις και πείρα, που θα συνεργαστούν με τον ιστότοπο και θα παρέχουν επί πληρωμή τις υπηρεσίες τους.

Είστε συνάδελφοι διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσετε τέτοιες υπηρεσίες;
Αν όχι αρκούμαστε σ' ό,τι έχουμε.
Αν ναι θα φροντίσουμε να σας τις παρέχουμε.
Το ερώτημα σε τελική ανάλυση είναι πόσο επαγγελματίες είμαστε και αν ψάχνουμε για επαγγελματικές λύσεις στο πρόβλημά μας που είναι μεν αξιόπιστες αλλά κοστίζουν ή αρκούμαστε σ' αυτά που μας δίνει δωρεάν το διαδίκτυο και τα διάφορα φόρουμ. Πληροφορίες και γνώσεις που ενίοτε είναι πολύ μεγάλης αξίας αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι σ' αυτόν που λαμβάνει την απάντηση, αν έχει τις γνώσεις και την κριτική σκέψη να την αξιολογήσει και να την κρατήσει ως όντως αξιόλογη και επιστημονική ή να την πετάξει στα σκουπίδια ως άχρηστη, παραπλανητική και απλώς επιστημονικοφανή.

----------

